# Kontakt external editor?



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

Are there any alternative/external editors available for Kontakt?
For example, I find it cumbersome to navigate in the Group Editor with high numbers of groups.
I would also welcome a full sized mapping Editor, larger than the size C in Kontakt Standalone.
What do sample library developers use?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

You can change the mapping/wave editor sizes in the registry. I use a very comfortable 1320x768 size for them.

On Windows:

1. Press Win+R, type regedit and run it
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5
3. Modify values of mapPopupHeight_C, mapPopupWidth_C, samplePopupHeight_C, samplePopupWidth_C keys to your liking.

Result:







BTW, use the left side browser area instead of Group Editor (Expert->Groups (prior to K5.6 it's Monitor->Groups). There's a filter by name option in this one, which doesn't exist in Group Editor.


There are no 3rd party *full *editors for Kontakt because of the binary file format which is not documented by NI.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You can change the mapping/wave editor sizes in the registry. I use a very comfortable 1320x768 size for them.
> 
> On Windows:
> 
> ...


----------



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot, EvilDragon!


----------



## polypx (Feb 16, 2018)

By the way, if anyone wants to try this on a Mac, you need to edit the com.native-instruments.Kontakt 5.plist in your user Library folder.

However, I've found that while it works for the sample editor, the mapping editor's width gets reset everytime I launch Kontakt 5. So it looks like this preference is permanently overwritten by the app. If anyone finds a way to fix that, please post it. Cheers!

EDIT - Ah, if you set it to 1600 or less it sticks. Anything over 1600 and it's re-written when Kontakt launches.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

It works for me on Mac. Max size seems to be 1600 x 1200.
There is two com.native-instruments.Kontakt 5.plist preference files:
1: /Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.Kontakt 5.plist preference
2: /Users/xxx/Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.Kontakt 5.plist preference

I edited the one in my home/user folder and it worked right away.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Heh, Mac.


----------



## brenneisen (Oct 16, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> You can change the mapping/wave editor sizes in the registry.



How does this work with Kontakt 6? Got a value like "2bc" on mapPopupHeight_C


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2019)

It works the same way. When you edit the value in registry you have the option to enter the value in hex or dec. Use dec


----------



## brenneisen (Oct 17, 2019)

thank you

(btw, changing "_A" values worked but "_C" and "_B" didn't)


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2019)

Changing any of the 3 sizes works just fine over here. Make sure you do this registry tweak with Kontakt not running.


----------



## berto (Oct 18, 2019)

stargazer said:


> 2: /Users/xxx/Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.Kontakt 5.plist preference
> 
> I edited the one in my home/user folder and it worked right away.



Hi,

i don't see any value in mine...(not that i really understand coding)
only : 

MasterDelayComp_sampleSearchFiles3_lastBrowserPathFav_02_searchDBFolderCustom_0013_searchDBFolderCustom_0051]quickloadsel2]useStdCC_7_10\lastSavePath^outputsVisible_playbackAutoScroll_$doubleClickOnSampleCreatesInstrument_bypassFilterGiga\masterVolume_lastBrowserPathFav_13^widthGLColumn2_idxLastBrowserPathFiles_lastBrowserPathFav_24_searchDBFolderCustom_0047_searchDBFolderCustom_0009_lastBrowserPathFiles_008_BrowserSearchSettingsSize_recentFileNameNr14_autoRefreshBrowserX_searchDBFolderCustom_0042[disableOVKM_*mapPopupHeight_C*\browserWidth_browserViewDB_Sep2PosY^widthGLColumn1_activateDFDOnLoad_AKAI_saveDlgAbsolutePaths_searchDBFolderCustom_0004_importSamplesAsAIF_waveEditorAppPath_activateDFDOnLoad_Halion_flatViewBrowserFav_AB2 MidiDevice0


----------



## polypx (Oct 18, 2019)

Are you on Mac? If so, you can't edit the .plist with the simple text editor, you need to use XCode, or TextWrangler, or something like that.

Also, if anyone else is trying to do this to Kontakt 6 on Mac, the plist is now titled:
com.native-instruments.Kontakt Application.plist
... in user/Library/Prefs


----------

